

Ask HN: Accept credit cards, receive Bitcoin? - DenGorbachev

I&#x27;d like to accept credit cards on my site, but I don&#x27;t want to register a company or open a bank account yet. Is there any way to accept credit cards but get the payment in Bitcoin? e.g. some third-party accepting the cards on my behalf, converting it to Bitcoin and sending me the sum?
======
alexbosworth
Since credit cards can have chargebacks for a long period of time and Bitcoin
cannot represent negative balances, this is a pretty difficult service to
provide

